# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tasoristeysturvallisuusselvitys

## Rbnqss

Onnettomuustutkintakeskus on julkaissut tasoristeysturvallisuusselvityksen
( http://www.onnettomuustutkinta.fi/uploads/hx3veaad8.pdf )

Hiukan arveluttavaa on maininta sivulla 5:

- näkemävaatimukset tulisi muuttaa sellaisiksi, että niissä otettaisiin huomioon myös mahdollisuus tasoristeyksen ylittämiseen ilman pysähtymistä.

Eikös sitä nykyisinkin ylitetä se tasoristeys pysähtymättä piittaamatta näkemäalueista. Toki näkemäalueiden raivauksissakin on puutteita varsinkin vähäliikenteisten ( ja vaarallisimpien ) rataosien kohdalla. Mutta suurin syy selviää lukemalla tuo selvitys. Asennevamma. Eräskin kertoo kiinittäneensä huomion tien vieressä olleeseen koiraan lähestyessään tasoirteystä, sitä rakkia piti tuijottaa vielä taustapeilistä ja kun sitten vimein huomataan että tasoristeyksessä vilkkuu punainen valo, päätellään että se on alkanut hälyttämään vasta äsken, kyllä siitä vieä yli ehtii. Ei ehtinyt.

Mitenköhän saataisiin ihmisten kaaliin menemään se että junat tulee kuin faxit Jäätteenmäelle - pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä. Ei olisi kovinkaan vaikea temppu painaa sitä jarrua mutta kun suomalainen punaniskajuntti ajaa tasoristeykseen asenteella että ei sielt eilenkää junaa tullut. Jepjep, luonto karsii tyhmimmät mutta valitettavasti siitä kärsii sivulliset,

----------


## Hartsa

> Tasoristeysonnettomuuksien lähes ainoa syy muuten on autonkuljettajien välinpitämättömyys eli varomattomuus liikenteessä. Ikävä vain, että usein tästä ei tule tuomioita, kun vainajia ei ole tapana tuomita.


Näin on mutta valitettavasti lehdistö kirjoittaa usein tasoristeysonnettomuuksista niin että juna ajoi auton päälle. Yleinen mielipide on tasoristeyksiä vastaan ja jos onnettomuuksista jotakin osapuolta syytetään niin se ei ole autoilija vaan valtio joka ei anna rahaa tasoristeysten poistoon. Mielestäni vähät rataverkon kunnostukseen varatut rahat pitäisi käyttää vähäliikenteisten ratojen kunnostukseen eikä tasoristeysten poistoon.

----------


## Samppa

> Mielestäni vähät rataverkon kunnostukseen varatut rahat pitäisi käyttää vähäliikenteisten ratojen kunnostukseen eikä tasoristeysten poistoon.


Tietysti tasoristeysonnettomuudet aiheutuvat autoilijan virheistä.

Tasoristeyksien poistamisella säästettäisiin kuitenkin *vuosittain, siis joka vuosi,* keskimäärin 10 ihmishenkeä. Onnettomuudet aiheutuvat useimmiten inhimillisestä virheestä, joita meille kaikille sattuu enemmän tai vähemmän, onneksi harvoin noin vakavin seurauksin.

Minä arvostan ihmishenkien säästämistä enemmän kuin vähäliikenteisten ratojen kunnostusta.

----------


## LateZ

Tuo on aivan totta. Kiskoliikenteessä turvallisuus pitää asettaa ykkösasiaksi. Asiaa on edistetty jo muunmuassa kieltämällä museojunaliikenne ja lopettamalla pysähdykset eräillä vaarallisilla liikennepaikoilla. Tuntuu hassulta, että maa on samaan aikaan täynnä tasoristeyksiä, joissa jopa todetusti on liian heikko näkyvyys. Tasoristeyksen ylittämisessäkin pitää olla pelivaraa, vaikka olisi liukasta ja raskas ajoneuvo kyseessä. Niinpä noihin huonon näkyvyyden tasoristeyksiin pitäisi junille asettaa niin ankara nopeusrajoitus, että varaa hieman jäisi.

Tasoristeysten poiston henkilöliikenteen ja vilkkaan tavaraliikenteen radoilta pitää olla tavoitteena. Loput pitää varustaa varoituslaittein. Tavallinen tasoristeys sopii vain sivuraiteille, jossa juna kulkee huomattavan hiljaa. Turvallisuusajattelussa tärkeää on se, kuinka onnettomuuksia voidaan välttää, ei se, kuka on syyllinen. Eiköhän noita tasoristeyskampanjoita ole jo nähty.

----------


## hylje

Jos vakavat onnettomuudet halutaan poistaa, pitää tiet tehdä ajettaviksi korkeintaan nopeudella 30km/h. Tätä ei kuitenkaan tehdä. Miksi siis junia pitää hidastaa? Enemmän henkiä pelastuu autoja hidastamalla jo naurettavan suuren mittakaavan vuoksi.

----------


## Hartsa

Tasoristeyksien poisto on tietysti hyvä asia mutta rahat siihen pitää ottaa maanteiden kunnossapitoon varatuista rahoista eikä rautateille varatuista rahoista.

----------


## TEP70

> Tasoristeyksien poisto on tietysti hyvä asia mutta rahat siihen pitää ottaa maanteiden kunnossapitoon varatuista rahoista eikä rautateille varatuista rahoista.


Tämä on hiukan hankala juttu kun tämän päivän noin 3000 tasoristeyksestä vain hiukan yli 400 on radan ja valtion tien tasoristeyksiä. Yli 2000 tasoristeystä on erilaisilla yksityisillä teillä. Otetaanko niiden poistamiseen rahat maanomistajien taskuista?  :Smile: 

Toistaiseksi käytäntö on ollut se, että maanteiden tasoristeyksiä on poistettu Tiehallinnon ja RHK:n yhteishankkeina. Kaupunkien katujen tasoristeyksiä on poistettu kaupunkien ja RHK:n yhteishankkeina. Tasoristeys on lainsäädännöllisesti rasite, joka kohdistuu valtion maahan, jolla rata kulkee. Kun tieoikeus halutaan yksityistien tasoristeyksen kohdalta poistaa, on RHK järjestänyt tarvittavat korvaavat yhteydet omalla kustannuksellaan.

1.1.2010 alkaen käytäntö yksinkertaistuu siinä mielessä, että tuosta päivästä lukien on vain yksi valtion väylävirasto, joka hallinnoi sekä teitä, ratoja ja vesiväyliä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tasoristeysonnettomuuksia ei tietenkään synny, jos ei ole tasoristeyksiä. Ja auto-onnettomuuksia ylipäätään ei synny, jos ei ole autoja. Miksi siis sallia edes Hylkeen esittämä 30 km/h, kun voidaan päästä nollatoleranssiin, myös autojen tasoristeysonnettomuuksissa? Vainko siksi, että ihmishenget eivät ole yhtä kalliita kuin toisten mukavuus ja taloudelliset intressit?

Kovin harvoin tasoristeys on sellainen, että siinä ei voi välttää onnettomuutta toimimalla varovaisuutta ja liikennesääntöjä noudattaen. Miksi siis pitäisi käyttää suuria rahoja siihen, että autoilija voi olla välinpitämätön?

Minusta kaikkien tasoristeysten poistaminen on puhtaasti poliittinen päätös. Siis päätös, jolle ei ole asiaperusteita. On vain mielipiteitä siitä, miten vähän ihmisiltä vaaditaan omaa vastuuta hengissä pysymisen huolehtimisesta.

Lisäksi tiedetään kokemuksesta, ettei tasoristeysten poisto kuitenkaan estä välinpitämätöntä radan ylittämistä. Autolla tosin se ei onnistu, mutta kävellen onnistuu. Eikä ole ihme, jos turvallinen eritaso edellyttää satojen metrien kiertämistä.

Tasoristeyksien rakenteita voidaan kyllä tehdä eritasoja paljon halvemmallakin sellaiseksi, että pakotetaan autoilija pohtimaan omaa turvallisuuttaan. Tällaisia keinoja ovat esim. tien mutka tai hidastetöyssy, jotka pakottavat typerimmänkin autoilijan hiljentämään niin, että on aikaa katsoa, tuleeko juna. Tosin ei tämäkään aina auta. Onhan niitä, jotka lähtevät kiertämään puomejakin.

Minun mielestäni meidän muiden ei tarvitse kustantaa äärimmäistä tyhmyyttä, ainakaan kalleimman kautta. Halvempiakin ratkaisuja on kuin eritasot. Jos ne rikkovat väärinkäytettynä auton, niin se on ihan oikein.

Antero

----------


## kivisuo

> Tämä on hiukan hankala juttu kun tämän päivän noin 3000 tasoristeyksestä vain hiukan yli 400 on radan ja valtion tien tasoristeyksiä. Yli 2000 tasoristeystä on erilaisilla yksityisillä teillä. Otetaanko niiden poistamiseen rahat maanomistajien taskuista?


Tasoristeysten poistaminen sinänsä ei kovin paljon maksa. Muutama betoniporsas ja kieltomerkki kummallekin puolen rataa. Siinä kaikki.

Tosin yleensä ihmiset kuitenkin haluavat jatkossakin päästä radan toiselta puolelta toiselle, joten tasoristeys joudutaan korvaamaan uudella yhteydellä. Ja se taas voi tulla hyvinkin kalliiksi.

----------


## Move on

Koska tasoristeysonnettomuudet menevät lähes poikkeuksetta turmaan osallisen moottoriajoneuvon liikennevakuutusyhtiön maksettavaksi, eikö tasoristeysten poistoon pitäisi kerätä varoja liikennevakuutusmaksuissa?

Tälläkin hetkellä vakuutusmaksussa peritään ns. liikenneturvallisuusmaksua, joka käytetään onnettomuuksien ennaltaehkäisyyn, esim. liikennevalistukseen. Tasoristeysten poistohan on nimenomaan onnettomuuksien ennaltaehkäisyä. Niiden tuntuva vähentäminen näkyisi ennen pitkää myös vähentyneinä onnettomuuksina ja sitä kautta alentuvina vakuutusmaksuina.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Lausunnossaan Vähäliikenteisten ratojen tulevaisuusselvityksestä Ristijärven Kunnanhallitus totesi 29.8.2005 (pykälä 233) muun muassa seuraavaa:

"Rata haittaa tieliikennettä, koska varoitusmerkkien takia tasoylikäytäviin tulisi suhtautua aina niin, että "jos kuitenkin tulee juna". Toisaalta syntyy vaaratekijöitä sen takia, että joskus radalla kulkee juna ja ihmiset ovat tottuneet siihen "ettei sieltä kuitenkaan mitään tule"."

Kunnanhallituksen mielestä rata myös haittaa kunnan kehittämistä ja siksi se pitäisi lakkauttaa ja raiteet poistaa mahdollisimman pian.

Kunnanhallituksen pöytäkirja löytyy täältä päivämäärän avulla:

http://kafi.tutka.net/ri_paatokset/cgi/DFRAME.PHP

Ristijärven kunnan alueella on yksi yleisen tien tasoristeys. Asuttuihin taloihin vievillä yksityisteillä on ehkä kymmenkunta tasoristeystä.  RHK:n säännöllisen liikenteen luettelon mukaan radalla kulkee viitenä päivänä viikossa yksi Ämmänsaaressa käyvä tavarajuna.  Taivalkoskella käyvä kiskoauto lopetti keväällä 1982. Kahdeksankymmentäluvulla muutamana talvena Taivalkoskelle liikennöi WinterRail-juna Helsingistä makuu- ja autovaunuineen.

Toissa kesänä Ristijärvellä tehtiin ratapölkkyjen vaihtoa. Aiheesta on kuvia vaunut.org:ssa.

----------


## TEP70

> Tasoristeysten poistaminen sinänsä ei kovin paljon maksa. Muutama betoniporsas ja kieltomerkki kummallekin puolen rataa. Siinä kaikki.


Tämä on tapa, jolla varmistetaan, että ainakin jalankulkijat kulkevat paikasta kuten ennenkin. Kun tasoristeys on lopullisesti juridisesti poistettu, pitää myös odotustasanteet kaivaa auki ja sivuojat avata.

Paras mitä olen nähnyt tällaisessa puolitiehen jätetyssä paikassa liikkuvan, oli kaksi pientä tyttöä ponin ja sen vetämien pienten kärryjen kera. Alikulku oli noin 100 metrin päässä. Entinen tasoristeys oli sijainnut kaarteessa ja näkyvyys oli hyvin heikko. Selitykseksi saimme vain, että tästä on aina kuljettu. Aika outoa, jos vanhempienkin mielestä pikkutyttöjen on aivan OK rymistellä ponin ja kärryjen kanssa radan yli hitaasti ja vaivalloisesti.

----------


## jsiren

> Paras mitä olen nähnyt tällaisessa puolitiehen jätetyssä paikassa liikkuvan, oli kaksi pientä tyttöä ponin ja sen vetämien pienten kärryjen kera. Alikulku oli noin 100 metrin päässä. Entinen tasoristeys oli sijainnut kaarteessa ja näkyvyys oli hyvin heikko. Selitykseksi saimme vain, että tästä on aina kuljettu. Aika outoa, jos vanhempienkin mielestä pikkutyttöjen on aivan OK rymistellä ponin ja kärryjen kanssa radan yli hitaasti ja vaivalloisesti.


Tähän on pakko kommentoida, että ihmiset liikkuvat mitä ihmeellisimmistä paikoista. Valitettavan usein mukavuus menee turvallisuuden edelle. Paras/pahin mitä olen nähnyt oli se, kun hiihtäjä taiteili vaivalloisesti itsensä suksineen radan yli alikulun _vierestä_ - etäisyyttä oli ehkä 20 metriä: pysähdys raiteen viereen, sukset kiskon suuntaan, suksi yli, toinen yli, sivuaskel, suksi toisen kiskon yli, toinen yli, käännös oikeaan suuntaan, katse tiukasti suksissa... Aikaa meni ehkä puoli minuuttia. Alikulku oli sellaisessa kunnossa, että siitä olisi aivan hyvin päässyt hiihtämällä läpi. Paikassa on nopeusrajoitus muistaakseni 140 ja näkyvyys sitä luokkaa, että radan ylittäjän puolesta en ainakaan olisi lyönyt vetoa. Varoitin hiihtäjää, joka totesi vain, että jospa hän nyt kuitenkin tämän kerran menee tästä. Meni toisenkin kerran, palatessaan, jolloin olin vielä paikalla...

----------

